# wire vs. mono



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

when pulling lures like the Yozuri Bonitas. Do you prefer wire or mono? I have heard that heavy mono (#300) is fine, cause wahoo usually hit the tail first, like a mackeral will.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I like to pull them on single strand wire


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

some prefer mono others wire... at 25 bucks a pop and with the bait moving at 9-15 knots i go with 3' sevenstrand and 10' of 200# mono shock leader . generally, the water where the hoo's are isn't ultra clear cobalt blue anyway so i go the safe route with wire. just my .02


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

10 ft. #150 or 200# mono and 2 ft. #10 single strand wire..... I'm going to try a pink plastic squid teaser over an 8 oz. sinker in front of the 3 ft. or so wire.. what do you think ???


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you will have a problem with fish eating your squid/lead.


----------



## Big_Rob (Jan 3, 2008)

You're gonna get cut off at the lead! When people rig like that they usually include another small piece of wire in front of the trolling lead.

Single strand wire is what I use, a lot of people use cable, it's a personal preference.

Definitely use something besides mono or you'll be losing a lot of gear.

Tight lines.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

To me the small twisted wire rigs made specifically for Yozuris are the best. Easy to handle, wont crimp or cut your hand, comes with large swivels on both ends. I bought mine from Melton's but you can get them anywhere.



MSyellowfin


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *MSYellowfin (2/7/2010)*To me the small twisted wire rigs made specifically for Yozuris are the best. Easy to handle, wont crimp or cut your hand, comes with large swivels on both ends. I bought mine from Melton's but you can get them anywhere.
> 
> MSyellowfin


Nothing premade ever goes in the water when we are fishing.However, I am glad to hear youve had good luck with those


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Smallmulti strand cable (can't think of the brand we use)is the only way to go for hoo rigs,unless you want to continuosly re-rig due to kinks that WILL happen from single wire.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pull them on #9-12 singlestrand and 175lb cable although I prefer sevenstrand to cable. The bonito's seem totrack betteron the singlestrand. The drawback to single strand like Eddie pointed out is the re-rigging involved with singlestrand. It usually only lasts one or two fish but re-rigging only takes a few seconds and can be done completely without tools.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *Freespool (2/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *MSYellowfin (2/7/2010)*To me the small twisted wire rigs made specifically for Yozuris are the best. Easy to handle, wont crimp or cut your hand, comes with large swivels on both ends. I bought mine from Melton's but you can get them anywhere.
> ...


Roger that!! Big +1. Learned that lesson the hard way:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Better yet start wire line fishing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/7/2010)*Better yet start wire line fishing!


I'm with ya on this one. I love wire line trolling and while some say its not sporting I have to disagree. Theres no doubt about it that wire line trolling has killed a lot of gulf wahoo.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes it has! Many a big hooter has fallen victim to a 9/0 packed with wire line behind a charter boat! Too bad you cant do it in tournaments


----------

